# Blinkers suddenly stopped working...?



## Beave (Dec 31, 2004)

This is my second B13 sentra and the second to have electrical problems. I hate chasing electrical problems down because I'm not good at them.

About 3 months ago I had problems with a short in my fuel pump hot wire. That problem is now fixed, but my blinkers suddenly stopped working today. All four of them. I checked the fuse and it's still good. Any suggestions on where to go next? I put the blinker on and don't get anything. 

I did a little research and I think I need to replace the blinker relay...? Where is that located? I called Auto Zone and they sell the part for $10 but can't tell me where it's located. I'm sure someone here a little more electrically inclined than me can tell me where to find the relay to check if it's bad.


----------



## Philippe (Feb 5, 2004)

*venti mocha attack*

That once happend to me because my girlfriends venti mocha frappacino cup was pressing the emergency flasher button half way down. After removing the giant cup my blinkers worked fine. See if your flasher button works it would at least eliminate one possiblity.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

yea, good idea to make sure its not something simple first. like he said, check for other blinker buttons being stuck or pressed down first. the best thing to do i think would be to get a Haynes or Chilton's manual (i think haynes is more picture inclined), and it should tell you the location of the relay and how to test it to see if it's good. there's also alot of easily read electrical diagrams in the back. most auto stores have some unwrapped, so you could probably just flip through one at the store w/o buying it, if its something short and simple.

also, dont forget to see if the hazards switch still lights em... probably not worth mentioning, but it would rule out the possibility of the problem being the blinker arm on the steering wheel.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

It would help to isolate the problem first. It could save you a lot of work and $$$

I severed my taillight wires once (the wire running through the carpet) when i was taking out the carpet in the trunk.

When i tried my rear signals, nothing happened. I almost had it brought to the dealer (big $$$) then i had the urge to check the wiring and voila! Problem solved by re-splicing it


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The relay is buried in your dash, pull your radio out to get to it.


----------

